# Zazu 2006-2012



## audrinasmommy88 (Apr 5, 2012)

Im so upset. I turned the light on in Zazu's room this morning and he was fine. I just came home and he was in the bottom of his cage and has passed away. Im really gonna miss him. My husband is really upset.:bawl::cry4::cry1:


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Apr 5, 2012)

i meant to say 2006-2012

here is a recent pic


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 5, 2012)

My heartfelt condolences to your husband for the loss of Zazu. Truly must be upsetting for both of youto know he was fine in the morning and to come home to find he's passed.

K


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Apr 5, 2012)

It really is upsetting. I dont understand it all


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry. I'm sure he didn't suffer.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you Orlena


----------



## gmas rabbit (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry you lost your Zazu. If he went that fast he must not have suffered. Still the shock makes it even harder. Your poor husband. Zazu was an extremely handsome bird.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 5, 2012)

So sorry you lost Zazu. We have a Zebra Finch that is over 10 and none of our others have been with us this long. Very beautiful bird too--I know I would be inconsolable.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you everyone. Even though he was extremely loud, im gonna miss all the noise he made. You never know how much you appreciate something until its gone. I always thought he was a pretty bird. Im really gonna miss him

:rip::rainbow:


----------



## LaylaLop (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear it. Birds tend to go quickly, which is sad for us to find them that way, but nice to know they didn't suffer. My mom's 9 year old canary was dead when she came home from work a few months ago and he was happy and singing in the morning. Sometimes you just never know, but that doesn't make it any easier. RIP Zazu.


----------



## Samara (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh I'm so very sorry  I think we all have had a taste of how gut wrenching it can be when something like this happens. Take heart that he died with a family, a name and a home. 

Maybe when you're ready make a posting as a tribute to him. Share some silly stories and the best pictures that you love. It helped ease my pain when Bailey passed away, for sure. 

Super hugs.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I showed my husband this and it made him feel a little better to see how supportive and nice everyone is. And Sammy, I am definitely going to do that


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Apr 6, 2012)

Heres some more pictures of him


----------



## Voldii (Apr 6, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, he was such a handsome little guy


----------



## candykittten (Apr 6, 2012)

audrinasmommy88 wrote:


> It really is upsetting. I dont understand it all



Have you considered having an autopsy done?


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Apr 6, 2012)

We are having it done. I took him this morning to the vet.


----------

